# Mk6 Golf R



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

After the near miss with the TTRS I have seen a nice MK6 Golf R anyone had one or got any advice on them :?: 
Link to the car in link

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Noooo this one      

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Take a look at the two Integrales they also have for sale. Better still drive 'em... :wink:

Everyone should try one given the chance.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Noooo this one
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


Small world I was looking at this car yesterday Dave and was going to PM you about it  
Must admit I was tempted for a moment but its more than I want to spend [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Take a look at the two Integrales they also have for sale. Better still drive 'em... :wink:
> 
> Everyone should try one given the chance.


 is am not sure if it is the same car in both adds pics and write up are both the same :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

davidg said:


> Noooo this one
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


Nice car. Yellow is an acquired taste and I haven't mastered the art. :lol:

Andy, prices are different but Lagos Blue is a gorgeous colour anyway!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

That Golf R looks lovely!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Noooo this one
> ...


Still got the biggest grin ever , go and drive one it will change you to the v8 dark side ,i was going to the ttoc meet but have just booked a holiday so will miss it and you , could have had a drive in mine then , sorry ,,,,,,,,,,, i think a deal could be done on the rs5 it has been for sale a while now .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


V8 is great. I love 'em. But the fuel consumption??!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I love the colour but I think it would put a lot of people off and would not be great come resale time


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I love the colour but I think it would put a lot of people off and would not be great come resale time


So you have the upper hand. I thought you were in charge of marketing the TTOC? Use your skills to get it for less.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Still got the biggest grin ever , go and drive one it will change you to the v8 dark side ,i was going to the ttoc meet but have just booked a holiday so will miss it and you , could have had a drive in mine then , sorry ,,,,,,,,,,, i think a deal could be done on the rs5 it has been for sale a while now .[/quote]

V8 is great. I love 'em. But the fuel consumption??![/quote]

On a 50 mile motorway trip never above 65mph heavy traffic ,,, 29.9 mpg
Work daily 7 miles 21mpg ,,,, a blast with windows down 15mpg but soon back up to 20 , insurance £80 less than the TTS


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Still got the biggest grin ever , go and drive one it will change you to the v8 dark side ,i was going to the ttoc meet but have just booked a holiday so will miss it and you , could have had a drive in mine then , sorry ,,,,,,,,,,, i think a deal could be done on the rs5 it has been for sale a while now .


V8 is great. I love 'em. But the fuel consumption??![/quote]

On a 50 mile motorway trip never above 65mph heavy traffic ,,, 29.9 mpg
Work daily 7 miles 21mpg ,,,, a blast with windows down 15mpg but soon back up to 20 , insurance £80 less that the TTS [/quote]
Stop it Dave stop it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lots of info on the RS5 but not much coming forward on the Golf R :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Lots of info on the RS5 but not much coming forward on the Golf R :lol:


The only yellow RS5 in the country    , large boot for all the cleaning gear , usable rear seats , do i need to go on :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of info on the RS5 but not much coming forward on the Golf R :lol:
> ...


La la la la la not listening :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Maybe you should. Most people on the committee are similar. :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Near miss with the TTRS? I missed that? What happened?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hark said:


> Near miss with the TTRS? I missed that? What happened?


+1 ???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hark said:


> Near miss with the TTRS? I missed that? What happened?


I bought one a from a garage and arranged to pick it up a few days later, the same night I bought it I found out on here the last 2 owners had had big problems with it and got shot quick so I got my money back from the garage


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Jeez that was close then.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been considering the golf R as my next car as well after a glowing recomendadtion from a friend with the mk5 version. He absolutely loves it and it is rapid...well compared to my A3 it is anyway :lol:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

£26k for a soon-to-be-out-of-warranty secondhand VW Golf? Regardless of specification, that is a lot of money.


----------

